# Solved: removal and installation of Norton Internet Security 2011



## markfox (Jan 23, 2007)

Excuse this very basic question please.

My 1 year N.I.S. licence which I bought online and recently up-dated to the 2011 version is about to expire, and I keep getting warnings to renew online. I have chosen not to do this, since Amazon is cheaper and I have ordered the 2011 performance pack from them.
Should I wait until the exact online expiry date when, presumably my present Norton will cease to function, or can I uninstall it at any time and install the new version from the disk which should arrive any day now?

Also, do I need to uninstall the Utilities separately before inserting the new disk which includes them?

Finally, if I uninstall and then install from a disk, presumably my computer will be unprotected during that time - apart from through my router firewall. Is this safe for those few minutes or do I risk being the target of a hacker / virus / malware / tracker etc? 

Thanks in advance for some basic advice on this.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can uninstall Norton before it expires. You need to run the *Norton Removal Tool*.

As long as you don't browse the Internet, you can be without an antivirus while installing the new one.


----------



## markfox (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this Removal Tool the same as "uninstall norton internet security" which I can reach from my start menu > programmes?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope. It's a separate tool designed to completely remove norton. And even then it doesn't always work. Norton is known for it's far reaching capabilities.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it doesn't work the first time, it's common practice to run it a second time.

However, if I were you, I would seriously consider a better, even free alternative. Norton is always a pain to remove and can cause a lot of grief when not properly uninstalled, especially with your Internet connection.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Indeed. I use AVG free on my XP box, MSE on my W7 box, and haven't used a pay-per AV for about 6 years now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save the Norton Removal Tool, as advised.

Close all open windows, including browser windows.

Double-click the saved tool to run it.

Allow it to remove everything that's associated with *Symantec* and *Norton* and *LiveUpdate*.

If all goes well, you'll be advised that the removal was successful.

Restart your computer.

Run the tool a second time.

Restart your computer again.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## markfox (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, all. 
I suppose there's a kind of weird logic that a provider of security software makes it so hard to remove its own product. However, a separate removal tool really shouldn't be necessary, even though it apparently is.
In fact I am already committed to installing the new Norton 2011 Internet Security, so I will follow Flavallee's plan for removal, before running my new installation disk.
After the coming year I will be very tempted to use AVG free, Valis, since I have heard other good reports about it.
Thanks again everyone.
Mark


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Mark:

Just for your information, there are special removal tools for *Symantec Norton* and *McAfee* because of all the "debris" a normal uninstall leaves behind.

The removal tool is also handy when they resist being uninstalled the normal way.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Personally, I wouldn't renew my subscription to *Norton Internet Security 2011*, but that's your choice.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## markfox (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks very much, Flavallee.

We learn all the time!

I'll only come back if I have a problem with the removal / new disk installation. Otherwise thanks to all, and we can consider the matter closed.

Mark


----------

